# Can't upload my photo to the e-mail



## shirky08 (Jul 16, 2006)

[] I am trying to upload a picture of a jar that I have, but when I try, it says the file is to large.  I can't figure out why I can't do this.  I have no problems at other sites downloading pictures - help.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## capsoda (Jul 16, 2006)

Try this link. It's the help section of this forum and explaines how to up load a pic.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Uploading_a_Picture/m_4115/tm.htm 

 Let me know if it doesn't help and I will see whay I can do.


----------



## Unidumper (Jul 16, 2006)

I recently had some trouble also, I solved the problem by accessing the forum through Firefox instead of Safari.  Don't know if this will help you but it's worth a try.
 Steve


----------



## Poison Ivy (Jul 17, 2006)

I also had trouble the first time I tried to upload and it was because my security settings were too high. Good Luck!


----------

